# cannonball run europe



## leejones21 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi guys

Has anyone ever been on this event?

Starts on the 1st July so only 5 weeks away but i am thinking of going. I have checked with the organisers and they still have spaces.

Costs Â£4000 though :? so its a alot of money, is it worth it??

Cheers


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

last i heard it was 8k


----------



## leejones21 (Nov 8, 2006)

No its 4k mate. Not sure on it though? No one been?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you kill people on this one without risking it being cancelled?


----------



## leejones21 (Nov 8, 2006)

probably not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (before you comment yes got carried away)

but the aim is to be the closest to 61mph average of the 5 days not 160mph!!!!!!!!!!! oops sticky keys


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

jampott said:


> Can you kill people on this one without risking it being cancelled?


I'm sure you can but what will Mr. Plod say :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

leejones21 said:


> probably not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (before you comment yes got carried away)
> 
> but the aim is to be the closest to 61mph average of the 5 days not 160mph!!!!!!!!!!! oops sticky keys


FFs, go on a skateboard and follow the rest of the cars, save 4k, in fact give me half and i'll spend it on a steam room for my shed.


----------



## leejones21 (Nov 8, 2006)

why dont you just give it a rest!!! whats all the FFs about!

I only asked a question, had anyone been on the event!. If you havent been it how can you comment on if its value for money.

What fun do you guys get out of your cars??? this forum is one i come to regually but never post because i always think i will get this sort of response to my posts!!!!!!

I thought being in a car club was a bout having fun and sharing experiances, all this website is about is doom and glom.

Why cant you just relax and just answer my original question

Hi guys

Has anyone ever been on this event?

Starts on the 1st July so only 5 weeks away but i am thinking of going. I have checked with the organisers and they still have spaces.

Costs Â£4000 though so its a alot of money, is it worth it??

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

leejones21 said:


> why dont you just give it a rest!!! whats all the FFs about!
> 
> I only asked a question, had anyone been on the event!. If you havent been it how can you comment on if its value for money.
> 
> ...


4k to drive around at 60mph, oh yeah, sorry, great value for money.
And yes, of course they still have spaces, havent you wondered why?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Never been on it. Good film, though.


----------



## leejones21 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks DU03 NAN

Didnt realise you had been on the event!!!

Go Out to your car and have a look at your average speed!!!!!!! I BET YOU ITS NOT ANY WHERE NEAR 60MPH!!!!!!! MORE LIKE FUCKING 20MPH

DUE TO TRAFFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unless your a rep and sit on the motorway all day like a tool


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

jampott said:


> Never been on it. Good film, though.


Worth it if Jackie Chan and Roger Moore turned up.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

leejones21 said:


> Thanks DU03 NAN
> 
> Didnt realise you had been on the event!!!
> 
> ...


 :lol: 
Actually i thought what i wrote might make you see sense and not go wasting your money.
Obviously you would be better off spending it on sweets and a new set of skateboard pads.
I think my average speed today was nowhere near 20 mph as i was driving around repping for a well known paper clip supplier.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

To go back on-topic (slightly), you'll find the general opinion is that most of the Ball Style Events are for flash feckers & idiots (not all of course) & it's more a pi$$ing contest & a "how much money i've got" event.

Constant dangerous driving that has results in many arrests, impounding of cars & more recently DEATH.

In my mind you'd be far better off linking up with a group of more local car enthusiasts (such as the TTOC if you're a TT owner) & joining their cruises where you'll still have fun & some rapid driving, but with people who show respect & the overall cost will be some fuel, an orange juice & a bit of lunch.

I often to VMAX events which to those who've never attended could look a tad similar to the pi$$ing contests above, however these are purely events to attempt the maximum possible speed down a runway (with a few twisties at the end) & defo a club feel along with being controlled & very safe.

I've never done a Canonball Event & when they 1st started i was very interested, but i feel the attraction is lost somewhat now & far too clique for my liking.

Each to their own though.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

"Left turn Clyde".


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Doom and Gloom .... Brain the size of a planet and all I get to do is read crap posts all day .... :-*


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

scavenger said:


> Doom and Gloom .... Brain the size of a planet and all I get to do is read crap posts all day .... :-*


So why do you read :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Yodah said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > Doom and Gloom .... Brain the size of a planet and all I get to do is read crap posts all day .... :-*
> ...


Its a hitchikers guide joke.
Although topical in this case.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Yodah said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > Doom and Gloom .... Brain the size of a planet and all I get to do is read crap posts all day .... :-*
> ...


maybe for much the same reason you feel it necessary to post pointless comments?...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jampott said:


> Can you kill people on this one without risking it being cancelled?


Death Race 2000. Anyone remeber that film? Could do a new one, but call it "Death Race 2007" oddly enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

ResB said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Can you kill people on this one without risking it being cancelled?
> ...


The remake is currently in preproduction


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

So, setting all the other posts aside...

I did Cannonball Run Europe 2003 (there is probably a link still in my profile) we did it for charity and raised a fair amount.

It was a mad 5 days...and I did enjoy it; however would I do another one? No.

The police know about all of these events and do their best to close them down as soon as they hit France, so your money is pretty much wasted if you get impounded waiting for "formalities" as happened on CBRE 2004.

I was a fair bit younger when I did it (attitude-wise) and yeah we didn't exactly drive slowly, but lets be honest the 60mph target stuff is all a legal/PR veil..

It's as safe as you allow it to be, you don't HAVE to drive everywhere at breakneck speed (but you WILL miss a lot of dinners/"parties" if you don't)

I've posted several times before it was only a matter of time before someone was killed (even statistically speaking..) when you factor in lack of sleep, sheer distance to cover (we did 1200 miles in 17hrs without stopping and several hours of that were up the pyrnees where a 20mph average would have been good-going.)

IMHO overpriced for what it was, you can do a similar thing for free with a bunch of mates for a lot less, and a lot less aggro.

Its made for some great pub stories in the last couple of years, not everyone is a rich boy t05535 showing off.... there were lots of "normal" people on the run I did and we all got on famously.

Anyway ... just my 2p's worth.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scavenger said:


> Doom and Gloom .... Brain the size of a planet and all I get to do is read crap posts all day .... :-*


Just hang around few a few million years and you'll meet some friends .


----------

